
Show HN: JavaScript server-sent events library - jkarneges
https://github.com/fanout/js-eventstream
======
jkarneges
Hi HN!

This library makes it super easy to push data to clients from a JS server app.
Just a few lines of code to declare an endpoint for clients to connect to, and
to send events to them.

Notably, the library works in serverless/function-as-a-service environments by
delegating away the connection management to a special proxy layer. This means
you can deploy the app to something like AWS Lambda or Vercel and it will
still support SSE connections, with no code changes. This capability is
optional but we think it could help make realtime app development easier as
people move to serverless deployments.

